# Contract Question



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I started doing this last year and was wondering how many of you do this.How many of you carry a blank contract in your truck with you while you are out plowing?I started doing this after a lady stopped me and worked at a lawyers office down the street from where I was plowing.She said ow mister can you please help me we can't get into our office because our plow service didn't show up.I said yes I will be there in 30 minutes and give you a price.Showed up gave the price and said that is contract price.She said no problem bring it back by later the boss will sign it.I dropped it off week later got my check no contract.Next storm there plow service did it and she screwed me.No more you stop me to plow something you sign the contract or the plow stays in mid air.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I wouldn't have been surprised by that. Who ever was contracted to plow it in the 1st place probably held the customer to the terms of there contract obligation regardless if they didn't show up on time on that day you plowed it. I' ve done stuff like that in the past and right after the season ends I go back if I want it and sign 'em for the next season. They usually won't forget the guy who bailed them out when their original contractor failed to show up on time. 
I have proposals that I bring with me but usually when I sign someone while out plowing they don't have a plowing contract with anyone so it's a slam dunk.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a small briefcase style file cabinet that I keep in my pickup at all times along with my trusty simulated leather portfolio. I always keep at least five of the following:

- Neighbor Flyers - Flyers that I habd out once in a great while that say "We were in the neighborhood... so on and so forth

- Walk up Contracts - A abbreviated contract for those guys who just want you to clear their driveways once because they see you doing the neighbors and they are sick of shoveling.

- Full Blank Contracts - For when customers what to sign something "Right Now" after I give them my quote.

- Disclaimers - My legal disclaimer issued with every contract.

- Bidding/Estimating/Quoting forms - Forms I use to issue bids to customers. These forms contain breakdowns of services and prices. Have forms for Residential and Commercial.

- Quote Cover Letters and Envelopes - Usually when I bid people are at work so I stuff my bid in an envelope with a nice professional cover letter that tells them why they should choose me and not you guys  I take everything and place it in their door jamb.


I also keep copies of all my contracts in there so if there is ever a question I can refer to a copy of the contract they signed stating that I am above all else right....all the time....no matter what... xysport 

This seems to work for me...


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

where or who did your contract for you, is there a downlload able Generic in laymens terms form out there that I could get or see how its layed out to use? 
Starting to get in to the commercial bids and need some idea to keep them to there word!!

any help would be most appreciated

thanks


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine are a compilation of my own ideas along with alot of others on this site. Here are my contracts. And one of my Bidding/estimating/quoting sheet. And one of my walk up contracts. Feel free to use them, just please dont rob my logo...not much to rob, but it is mine. Also anyone else feel free to critique. Im all for constrcutive criticism. If its not constructive...stick it in your a$$....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

cool thanks was kind if stuck on who to put one together did want to have a pro do one up. 
NO, I am not in to stealing other people's logos got are own already any way. need to shot those they have to steal stuff, its not that hard to come up with your own dam logo and company name. I wound'nt use yours word for word just to look at and get a better understanding of how they are put together

thanks for your help guy.
Eric


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

That was some good work to share Mike. I am sure that will help many people on here.
I had to laugh at the 3 ft clause, In NJ that would rule 75% of my accounts out.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

it's not my intention to "hijack" the thread, or stick my nose in, but I'm curious. Do any of you use an Abritration Clause in your contracts? Here in the "Great State of Litigation" they are a must in contract of all kinds.

TimM9


----------

